# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Προβλημα με πολυμετρο

## vaggeros

Χαίρεται παιδιά εχω ενα θεμα με το πολυμετρο μoυ (UNIT 139C),δεν  μου μετραει mA,μΑ απο την εσοχή που είναι  για mA,μΑ αλλά οταν το βαζώ στην εσοχη για Α μετραει κανονικα.Ειναι καμμένη η ασφαλεια ή ειναι κατι αλλο?
ΥΓ: Λεει οτι εχει ασφαλεια αναμεσα σε mA και γειωση στα 600mA.
ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## picdev

ε η ασφάλεια ειναι βγάλτην και μέτρα την, ειναι λογικό να καίγεται εύκολα αν βάλεις κανένα φορτίο λίγο μεγαλύτερο

----------

FILMAN (06-03-17)

----------


## kleima

Αγορασα,ενα πολυμετρο,για να κανω απλες μετρισεις.εβαλα την 9 ν μπαταρια κανονικα,τους ακροδεκτες ,τον κοκκινο στο ΩΜ,το μαυρο στο com.αλλα στην οθωνη,δεν δειχνει τιποτα.μονο μια τελεια,στα ΩΜ και H V οταν η κλειμακα παει στα Vac,η,Vdc.  Μετρισα ΩΜ,volt ac,διοδο,στην οθωνη δεν ενφανιζει τιποτα.η ασφαλεια ειναι οκτι φταιει;

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αγορασα,ενα πολυμετρο,για να κανω απλες μετρισεις.εβαλα την 9 ν μπαταρια κανονικα,τους ακροδεκτες ,τον κοκκινο στο ΩΜ,το μαυρο στο com.αλλα στην οθωνη,δεν δειχνει τιποτα.μονο μια τελεια,στα ΩΜ και H V οταν η κλειμακα παει στα Vac,η,Vdc.  Μετρισα ΩΜ,volt ac,διοδο,στην οθωνη δεν ενφανιζει τιποτα.η ασφαλεια ειναι οκτι φταιει;



Φταίει κατά 99% ο *αγοραστής*, που πήγε και *πήρε το ΦΤΗΝΟΤΕΡΟ πολύμετρο απο την Κίνα* και φυσικά δεν δουλεύει.

.

----------

mikemtb (10-03-17)

----------


## kleima

Στην οθωνη ενφανιζει το HV,,αλλα οχι τις τιμες μετρισεις.και οπως ειπα,ενα φτηνω αγορασα,για να μασθω να κανω μετρισεις.οποτε και να το καψω,δεν εγινε τιποτα.φτηνω ηταν,παει στα σκουπιδια.αν ηταν ακριβο,θα πειραζε παρα πολυ.

----------


## picdev

Μήπως είναι κομμένος ο ακροδέκτης ?

----------


## MacGyver

MacGyver's tip! 
Δεν χρειάζεται να ανοιχθεί για να μετρηθεί η ασφάλεια.
-Ο μαύρος ακροδέκτης αφαιρείται απο το COM και συνδέεται στα ma (mAμA) και ο κόκκινος μένει στη θέση του, VΩHz.
Ενώνουμε τους ακροδέκτες και μετράμε στη θέση Ω. Το ίδιο και για έλεγχο της μεγάλης ασφάλειας,αλλά το μαύρο στο Α.

----------

mikemtb (10-03-17)

----------


## kleima

Οχι,τους μετρισα,με αλλο πολυμετρο,ενος φιλου,που το πηγα να το δει.ειναι οκ.
Και για το φτηνο,φτηνιαρικο που αγορασα.
Ναι,ειναι πολυ φτηνο,για να μαθω να μετρω.
Διπλωμα οδηγησης,οταν πηρατε,αγορασατε αμεσως ολοκαινουργιο αυτοκινητο; ατζαμιδες και χθεσινοι οδηγοι ησασταν,καινουργιο αυτοκινητο αποκληεται να αγορασατε,να σας αγορασαν! Ουτε οτανμαθατε να κολυμπατε,βουτηξατε στα βαθια.στα ρηχα,κυλιουσασταν!!!

----------


## MacGyver

Εγώ έχω αυτό (MY68, 20-30€) και βρίσκει όλες τις βλάβες, μόνο του.Τώρα, μετά από πολλές δεκαετίες ως επαγγελματίας είπα να πάρω και κάτι άλλο για να το έχω μόνιμα στο αυτοκίνητο και την δευτέρα θα παραλάβω ένα UT139C από τα ΕΛΤΑ.
Τα εργαλεία δεν κάνουν τον μάστορα, τον διευκολύνουν.

----------


## Panoss

> Ουτε οτανμαθατε να κολυμπατε,βουτηξατε στα βαθια.στα ρηχα,κυλιουσασταν!!!



Ούτε με καινούριο μαγιώ μάθατε κολύμπι, με μεταχειρισμένο μάθατε. 
Να τα λέμε αυτά.

----------


## picdev

Φίλε μου μη σκας με το φτηνό και το ακριβό , αυτό έρχεται μόνο του όταν σου δημιουργηθεί η ανάγκη .
Τα βασικά όλα το ίδιο μετράνε . Τώρα προχτές που ήθελα να μετρήσω έναν πυκνωτή 220pf ναι το φτηνό δεν τον μετράγε όπως μετράγε το φλουκ αλλά σε όλα τα άλλα δεν βλέπω διάφορα

----------


## SV1JRT

> Οχι,τους μετρισα,με αλλο πολυμετρο,ενος φιλου,που το πηγα να το δει.ειναι οκ.
> Και για το φτηνο,φτηνιαρικο που αγορασα.
> Ναι,ειναι πολυ φτηνο,για να μαθω να μετρω.
> Διπλωμα οδηγησης,οταν πηρατε,αγορασατε αμεσως ολοκαινουργιο αυτοκινητο; ατζαμιδες και χθεσινοι οδηγοι ησασταν,καινουργιο αυτοκινητο αποκληεται να αγορασατε,να σας αγορασαν! Ουτε οτανμαθατε να κολυμπατε,βουτηξατε στα βαθια.στα ρηχα,κυλιουσασταν!!!



Οχι. ΚΑΝΕΙΣ μας δεν πήρε πολύμετρο των χιλίων ευρώ, αλλά δεν πήραμε ΟΥΤΕ των 5 ευρώ !!
Και όσοι πήραν των 5 ευρώ (ΝΑΙ έχω πάρει ΚΑΙ εγώ πολύμετρο των 5 ευρώ απο το ebay, παρόλο που έχω 6 πολύμετρα των 150 ευρώ και πάνω) δεν βγήκαν στο forum να αναρωτιούνται γιατί δεν παίζει !!! Κοινή λογική.
 Φιλικά πάντα και χωρίς διάθεση να θίξω κανέναν. Απλά στο μέλον να ξέρεις τον ΜΕΓΑ Νόμο, - ΟΤΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ -

.

----------


## JOUN

> Αγορασα,ενα πολυμετρο,για να κανω απλες μετρισεις.εβαλα την 9 ν μπαταρια κανονικα,τους ακροδεκτες ,τον κοκκινο στο ΩΜ,το μαυρο στο com.αλλα στην οθωνη,δεν δειχνει τιποτα.μονο μια τελεια,στα ΩΜ και H V οταν η κλειμακα παει στα Vac,η,Vdc.  Μετρισα ΩΜ,volt ac,διοδο,στην οθωνη δεν ενφανιζει τιποτα.η ασφαλεια ειναι οκτι φταιει;




Για κομμενο ακροδεκτη το βλεπω.Βγαλε τους ακροδεκτες ,παρε ενα κοματι καλωδιο και ενωσε τις εσοχες του + και του - επανω στο πολυμετρο,βαλτο στα ωμ και δες αν δειχνει τιποτα.

----------


## kleima

Ενταξει,θα κοιταξω και παλι τους ακροδεκτες,αλλα σε λεω,πως ειναι οκ,γιατι τους κοιταξε και ενας φιλος,που του το πηγα,να το δει.ανοιξα το πολυμετρο.πανω στην πλακετα,εκει που ειναι η οθωνη,εχει ενα μικρο ποντεσιομετρο.τι δουλεια κανει; να το πειραξω;

----------


## agis68

Ενα εργαστήριο ακόμη και για απλή ερασιτεχνική χρήση του πλέον αδαους στα ηλεκτρονικά θα πρέπει να διαθέτει για αρχή ένα πολύμετρο φθηνό αλλά όχι των 5 ευρό αλλά των 17-30 Φυσικά με τα χρόνια θα έχεις συρτάρι που είναι αποκλειστικό για τα περίπου 8-12 πολύμετρα αξίας απο 20-200 ευρώ. και εγώ πήρα πολύμετρο των 5 ευρώ συνειδητά αλλά για το 4χρονο ανιψάκι που κάτι εδειχνε να γοητεύται απο την ερωμένη μας αλλά για χρ΄ση σε εργαστήριο πολύμετρο κάτω από 20 ευρώ ε! μην έχεις ούτε φιλοδοξίες ούτε απορίες που δείχνει αλλα των άλλων.

----------


## aris52

> Ενταξει,θα κοιταξω και παλι τους ακροδεκτες,αλλα σε λεω,πως ειναι οκ,γιατι τους κοιταξε και ενας φιλος,που του το πηγα,να το δει.ανοιξα το πολυμετρο.πανω στην πλακετα,εκει που ειναι η οθωνη,εχει ενα μικρο ποντεσιομετρο.τι δουλεια κανει; να το πειραξω;




ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΟΜΟΣ ARIS52

----------


## kleima

Δεν εργαζομαι,δεν σπουδαζω ηλεκτρονικα,ηλεκτρολογικα.ερασιτεχνικα,ασχολουμε.α  πλες μετρισεις.δεν αναβει η το φωτιστικο.να μετραω,μηπως κοπηκε το καλωδιο.αν εχει ρευμα,αν τα βολτ του μετασχηματιστη,ειναι 12,24.εκεινο το μικρο ποντεσιομετρο που εχει στην πλακετα τι δουλεια κανει; το πολυμετρο το αγορασα 13€.

----------


## aris52

> Δεν εργαζομαι,δεν σπουδαζω ηλεκτρονικα,ηλεκτρολογικα.ερασιτεχνικα,ασχολουμε.α  πλες μετρισεις.δεν αναβει η το φωτιστικο.να μετραω,μηπως κοπηκε το καλωδιο.αν εχει ρευμα,αν τα βολτ του μετασχηματιστη,ειναι 12,24.εκεινο το μικρο ποντεσιομετρο που εχει στην πλακετα τι δουλεια κανει; το πολυμετρο το αγορασα 13€.




*13 EYROOOOOOO ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΥΣΩ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΤΟΣ
*

----------


## Panoss

Πάντως κι εγώ που 'χω δυο πολύμετρα των 5 ευρώ (εντάξει, το ένα το 'χα πάρει από Φανό 6 ευρώ και το άλλο 4,5 από...πράκτικερ...) δουλεύουν και τα δύο.
Οπότε διαφωνώ με το 'αφού κάνει 5 ευρώ, λογικό είναι να μη δουλεύει'.
Τα δικά μου δουλεύουν μια χαρά κι έχουν και ακρίβεια πολύ καλή.
Οπότε το ακριβό αυτό που προσφέρει παραπάνω, είναι ποιότητα υλικών - σχεδίασης και φυσικά προστασία.

----------


## FILMAN

Όταν έδειχνε στην οθόνη HV θα έπρεπε να δείχνει και μηδενικά, επίσης στην κλίμακα μέτρησης αντίστασης θα έπρεπε εκτός από τις τελείες να δείχνει και ένα άσσο αριστερά ή OL, κ.λ.π. Οπότε μάλλον δεν μιλάμε απλά για κομμένα καλώδια.

Μήπως κατά την τοποθέτηση της μπαταρίας την ακουμπήσαμε στο κλιπ (και) ανάποδα;

Αλλιώς το πολύμετρο έχει κατασκευαστικό πρόβλημα.

----------

matthew (06-03-17)

----------


## kleima

Μπορει και να μπηκε και αναποδα ,και μετα σωστα.αν μπηκε αναποδα ,τι επαθε; επιδιορθωνεται η,οχι; το ποντεσιομετρο,που εχει,πανω στη πλακετα,τι δουλεια κανει;

----------


## Panoss

Ε πήγαινέ το πίσω από κει που το πήρες και ζήτα αντικατάσταση, εγγύηση δεν έχει;

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν νομίζω η εγγύηση να καλύπτει την περίπτωση ανάποδης τοποθέτησης της μπαταρίας.

----------


## Panoss

Λίγο δύσκολο να βάλεις ανάποδα 9βολτη μπαταρία, Μιχάλη αν το κατάφερες μπράβο σου!! Άξιος!!! :Lol: 
Από την άλλη, δεν χρειάζεται να το πει ότι την έβαλε ανάποδα (αν την έβαλε).

Πάντως το δικό μου, των 6 ευρώ, έχει δίοδο για την προστασία από ανάποδη τοποθέτηση της μπαταρίας.
Άρα του Μιχάλη, των 13 ευρώ (...πανάκριβο σε σχέση με το δικό μου), σίγουρα θα 'χει κι αυτό προστασία, άρα δεν πήγε από ανάποδη τοποθέτηση μπαταρίας.

----------


## FILMAN

Μα εννοείται ότι δεν θα την κούμπωσε κιόλας ανάποδα, αρκεί απλώς να την ακούμπησε ανάποδα...
Το άλλο που προτείνεις είναι απαράδεκτο, τον προτρέπεις να κοροϊδέψει τον πωλητή.

----------


## MacGyver

Εξηγήστε τι κάνει το ποτενσιόμετρο. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι εκεί είναι η βλάβη, αν ρυθμιστεί θα διορθωθεί.

----------


## Panoss

> Μα εννοείται ότι δεν θα την κούμπωσε κιόλας ανάποδα, αρκεί απλώς να την ακούμπησε ανάποδα...
> Το άλλο που προτείνεις είναι απαράδεκτο, τον προτρέπεις να κοροϊδέψει τον πωλητή.



Όπως είπα το θεωρώ απίθανο να μην έχει δίοδο προστασίας.
Ε, εντάξει, ο Μιχάλης είναι ένας φτωχός βιοπαλαιστής, να χάσει 13 ολόκληρα ευρώ; :Sad:

----------


## FILMAN

Τί μπορεί να κάνει; Ή ρύθμιση θα είναι για κάποια κλίμακα (ή για όλες μαζί), ή contrast. Άρα δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα (κατάλαβα βέβαια ότι το είπες "ειρωνικά")  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> Όπως είπα το θεωρώ απίθανο να μην έχει δίοδο προστασίας.



Ότι θα μπορούσε να έχει, δεν νομίζω να το αμφισβητεί κανείς  :Smile: 

Το θέμα είναι αν όντως έχει ή όχι!

----------


## MacGyver

Όχι δεν το είπα ειρωνικά, απλά να κάνουμε και λίγο Χούμορ  στο μέγα θέμα των πολυμέτρων :Biggrin: .
Οτιδήποτε μπορεί να χάλασε στο πολύμετρο, μπορεί να μέτρησε τα Ω της γραμμής, η τα Α.
Το κάναμε και εμείς αυτό  :Brick wall: (κατά λάθος βέβαια) με τα αμπέρ. Μέχρι που λέω να αφαιρέσω μόνιμα τις ασφάλειες.
Το είπα και άλλη φορά. Οι αμπερομετρήσεις με το πολύμετρο στο πεδίο της μάχης  δεν είναι των ηλεκτρονικών, τουλάχιστον των αφηρημένων.

----------


## Panoss

Μιχάλη πες μάρκα και μοντέλο (αν γίνεται, χωρίς ορθογραφικά λάθη).

----------


## sotron1

Τελικά η απουσία του Κυριάκου είναι ολοφάνερη. Μόνο αυτός θα έδινε αμέσως σωστή απάντηση.

----------


## Panoss

> του Κυριάκου

----------


## lepouras

> Τελικά η απουσία του Κυριάκου είναι ολοφάνερη. Μόνο αυτός θα έδινε αμέσως σωστή απάντηση.



του Κυριάκου? φυσικά και ξέρουμε την απάντηση. θα τους είχε πάρει όλους και θα του είχε σηκώσει που έχουν τον θράσος και συζητάνε για πολύμετρα των 5-10- και 20 ευρώ. αν το πολύμετρο δεν είναι τον 200-300+ τότε απλά είναι πορδή...... :Lol:

----------


## agis68

αναρωτιέμαι ρε Γιάννη πάντως...Οταν είχαμε τον Κυριάκο δεν έβγαινε νήμα εύκολα να πει ο άλλος φάτσα φόρα για πολύμετρο κάτω από 50 ευρώ!!!!

χμμμμμμμμμ, μουμούμπλε αναρωτιέμαι...τώρα ή με Κυριάκο? :Tongue2:  :Hammer:

----------


## picdev

αφού έχει εγγύηση έπρεπε να το έχεις πάει είδη πίσω , αν δεν έχει προστασία για ανάποδη πολικότητα το κρίμα στο λαιμό του εισαγωγέα που θέλει να θυσαφρίσει με τις κινέζικες σαβούρες.

----------


## kleima

Λυθηκε το προβλημα.το πηγα πισω,εξηγησα τι εγινε.το πηρε και μου εδωσρ ενα αλλο.δουλευει μια χαρα.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Χριστός ανέστη και από εμένα. Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα με το πολυμετρο εκεί που μετράω  πχ 20mA  μου δείχνει 40mA δλδ το διπλάσιο σε κάθε μέτρηση. Σκαλωσα στην αρχή ευτυχώς είχα και δεύτερο για επαλήθευση. Το μοντέλο είναι UNI-T UT139C. 3 χρόνια τώρα δουλεύει πολύ καλά. Είχε κάποιος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα. Υπάρχει τρόπος επισκευής; Ευχαριστώ 😊

----------

